# Pierco frames and Housel positioning



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

Well so far, all the cells in my hives seem to have sideways Y's at the midrib.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The first comb always does, from my observation.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am confriming that maintaining Housel Positioning in behives, for me at least, is a poop. I drew out ten deep supers last year all carefully branded. Then I had to keep their markings all arranged as I extracted them. Then I used some to replace poor frames in hives, then I made divides and nucs using them. No way you can end up with five correctly positioned combs on each side as you go through all of these maniplations and mix them with old equipment. Housel Positioning might be a correct observation, but good luck trying to keep it corrrect once you start to manipulate the frames in a normal bee operation.


----------

